# Can millipedes swim?



## Gr8Reptile

Anyone tried to see if they can swim even for a few seconds? I'm curious if any breed can... Maybe they sink like a rock? Or float like a balloon...?


----------



## Black Widow88

Gr8Reptile said:


> Anyone tried to see if they can swim even for a few seconds? I'm curious if any breed can... Maybe they sink like a rock? Or float like a balloon...?


I think I can answer this to a certain extant which is a plus for me!  When I'm at camp in the pool I see lots of dead millies on the bottom of the pool along with other insects....even frogs! 

So the answer to that AFAIK is no. Maybe there is a species that can but I don't think so. We'll see if some one can post more info. Good question though! 

Black Widow88


----------



## rosenkrieger

Black Widow88 said:


> I think I can answer this to a certain extant which is a plus for me!  When I'm at camp in the pool I see lots of dead millies on the bottom of the pool along with other insects....even frogs!
> 
> So the answer to that AFAIK is no. Maybe there is a species that can but I don't think so. We'll see if some one can post more info. Good question though!
> 
> Black Widow88


The dead bugs in the pool were probably caused by the massive amounts of chlorine. Though, I still wouldn't suggest seeing if a milli could swim. It's not natural for them and they just aren't built right for it.


----------



## RoachGirlRen

Millipedes breathe through pores on their sides. If water gets in these pores, they typically die. So, I would not advise attemping it, and reckon the answer would be "no."


----------



## Black Widow88

Well I had always thought that the answer would be no besides the chlorine. 

Black Widow88


----------



## cacoseraph

RoachGirlRen said:


> Millipedes breathe through pores on their sides. If water gets in these pores, they typically die. So, I would not advise attemping it, and reckon the answer would be "no."


i think you are not quite giving them enough credit. a giant centipede can be drown to the point of bloating and complete nonresponsiveness and then when dried out can come back and i believe they have more open spiracles than millipedes



from collecting little local species in the rain... i can't really say i saw any swim. it seems like i recall any that fell in the puddles were basically floating and sinking at the mercy of the little microcurrents.



one thing that lets us humans and other animals with our type of lungs swim is that we are like ~80% water (which is obviously neutral density to water) and have a large air chamber in us... which means our total density is slightly less than that of water

since i don't believe bugs typically have large pockets of air *in* them (though setacious creatures seem pretty readily able to trap pockets *around* themselves) even if they are neutral density to water (which i kind of don't think they would be, i think they would be more dense cuz of exo) they wouldn't naturally float with part of themselves above the water level.


----------



## Gr8Reptile

Well so much for my illegal millipede traveling water circus!


----------



## Black Widow88

Gr8Reptile said:


> Well so much for my illegal millipede traveling water circus!


LOL! 

Black Widow88


----------



## Elizabeth

Personally, I've seen millipedes that looked absolutely dead and waterlogged recover after I dumped the unlucky things out.  Truly astounded me!  I don't know how long they were in the water (bottom), but they looked way too awful.  Maybe this winter, I'll pay closer attention to recovery times, at least, and color/appearance changes.  (Don't think I will put anyone in the drink purposely, though.)

So, what Cacoseraph said...


----------



## Black Widow88

Really? Because all the millies that I've ever found on the bottom of pool were all dead. I even found one in my bath tub once!  The thing was already dead though.

I don't know how long it was in there though. But it was already gone when I tried to save it.

Black Widow88


----------



## cacoseraph

Black Widow88 said:


> Really? Because all the millies that I've ever found on the bottom of pool were all dead. I even found one in my bath tub once!  The thing was already dead though.
> 
> *I don't know how long it was in there though. But it was already gone when I tried to save it.*
> 
> Black Widow88


i think  that the key is to save them in time for all their like, neuro stuff to not die and rot from deoxygenation =P



is it just me, or does the line between live and not-live bugs seem sorta blurry?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

There's a story about millipedes swimming in saltwater in this millipede book. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







RoachGirlRen said:


> Millipedes breathe through pores on their sides. If water gets in these pores, they typically die. So, I would not advise attemping it, and reckon the answer would be "no."


Easy mistake to make but the pores on the sides are ozopores. The spiracles are located near the leg bases and are not easy to see.


----------



## Black Widow88

I've seen that book and have been wanting to own it for ages! Hopefully I'll get for my 16th birthday this year. *Crosses fingers*

Black Widow88


----------



## millipeter

Hi,
millipedes can't swim but there are some species which can survive under water for quite a long time. For example the mideuropeen flat millipedes Polydesmus denticulatus and Brachydesmus superus can survive about 2 months under water. The amazonian species Gonographis adisi which live in the inundationforest can even survive for 11 months. This species walks and feeds under water like it is normal. An amazing and highly adapted creature.
The normal millipedes only survive a few hours to days in non-poolwater


----------



## Black Widow88

I'm going to look these up! Thank you!

Black Widow88


----------



## dtknow

millipeter said:


> Hi,
> millipedes can't swim but there are some species which can survive under water for quite a long time. For example the mideuropeen flat millipedes Polydesmus denticulatus and Brachydesmus superus can survive about 2 months under water. The amazonian species Gonographis adisi which live in the inundationforest can even survive for 11 months. This species walks and feeds under water like it is normal. An amazing and highly adapted creature.
> The normal millipedes only survive a few hours to days in non-poolwater


I wonder what eventually kills them? Do they gradually build up an oxygen debt over all those months?


----------



## millipeter

G. adisi through a plastron structure, a thin secretion layer over the cuticle. Between the secretion and the cuticle is air and the oxygen probably diffuses through the secretion. But only the juvenil stadia are able for submerse living. In normal condition they are only flooded for about 6 months but under experimental conditions they survived much longer. Maybe the molting and al the involved internal changes could be the reason why they die.  
In the other mentioned species the machanism is unknown why to survive so long under water. In contrast to G. adisi they don't have a plastron and they need cool water which has a higher amount of oxygen. Probably oxygen diffuses through the cuticle or the intersegmental membrane. Cause it seems that they don't feed under water they will starve.


----------



## Black Widow88

Are Millipedes your specialty or something? If so that's amazing! I could learn alot from you. I  millipedes.

Black Widow88


----------



## millipeter

Thanks. I deal with millipedes since several years. It started with keeping them since about 13 years and later I started in determination, systematics, ecology, and faunistic. I collected tons of publications during the last years cause millipedes are so amazing creatures. I study biology and also do some research with them mostly faunistic stuff in my spare time. I also do some investigations at the university about millipedes and centipedes in an inundationforest in germany and look what strategies or adaptions they have to survive inundation. 
I'm glad to help other persons and do some advertising for these in the public unknown little guys


----------



## Black Widow88

Awesome! When ever I need info on a millipede I'll ask you.

Black Widow88


----------

